# Tips & Ratings



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have read here that some riders do not get the tip screen and some do. 
So, I am always trying to figure things out and here is my thoughts. 
I have been on the borderline of 80% tipping on rides given. 
This week I have decided that if I do not get a cash tip the rider gets an automatic 4 Stars. 
I don’t do many trips and am doing Select only unless the surge is above 2.5X. 
I have given 12 rides this week of those 12 I should have had at least 7-9 tippers. 
Well, no cash tips so, everyone got 4 stars. 
And, in app tips = $0.00
So, is it possible that FUber prevents riders from tipping us if we downrate a rider?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

And this is one reason I one star those who tip in cash.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I have read here that some riders do not get the tip screen and some do.
> So, I am always trying to figure things out and here is my thoughts.
> I have been on the borderline of 80% tipping on rides given.
> This week I have decided that if I do not get a cash tip the rider gets an automatic 4 Stars.
> ...


 Uber keeps tracks of tippers and non tippers. They probably assign tippers to their favorite drivers.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And this is one reason I one star those who tip in cash.


No, one star describes you as a person.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I have read here that some riders do not get the tip screen and some do.
> So, I am always trying to figure things out and here is my thoughts.
> I have been on the borderline of 80% tipping on rides given.
> This week I have decided that if I do not get a cash tip the rider gets an automatic 4 Stars.
> ...


Nope. They're just cheap as ****.

I've rated people 3-stars and gotten tips. I rate everyone (except cash tippers) 4 stars, and some of those 4-starred pax tip.

They can't even see what you rated them until after they rate you.


----------



## Drillbits (Apr 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Nope. They're just cheap as &%[email protected]!*.
> 
> I've rated people 3-stars and gotten tips. I rate everyone (except cash tippers) 4 stars, and some of those 4-starred pax tip.
> 
> They can't even see what you rated them until after they rate you.


Why is there an issue with cash tippers? I'd be happy with any tip. I 3 Star any one I wouldn't want to be matched up with again.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drillbits said:


> Why is there an issue with cash tippers? I'd be happy with any tip. I 3 Star any one I wouldn't want to be matched up with again.


Some people believe that they don't have to pay taxes on cash tips.....


----------



## Drillbits (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Some people believe that they don't have to pay taxes on cash tips.....


So why would that reflect poorly on the passenger


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drillbits said:


> So why would that reflect poorly on the passenger


It should not however some drivers feel that they are entitled to tips and if they don't receive them in cash upfront that they will not receive them at all. Uber no longer allows the drivers to change the ratings after the fact, as this was a tactic being used to down rate non tippers. Now some drivers just assume that it will be a non tipper if not a cash tipper and rate accordingly from the start. I don't agree with all that but that is the reason some do it.


----------



## SoCalGal (Nov 26, 2017)

Drillbits said:


> Why is there an issue with cash tippers? I'd be happy with any tip. I 3 Star any one I wouldn't want to be matched up with again.


I like that thought!


----------

